
Edward Snowden Meets Arundhati Roy and John Cusack - aws_ls
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2015/nov/28/conversation-edward-snowden-arundhati-roy-john-cusack-interview
======
aws_ls
_" Isn’t the greatness of great nations directly proportionate to their
ability to be ruthless, genocidal? Doesn’t the height of a country’s “success”
usually also mark the depths of its moral failure?" _

Arundhati writes like a woman possessed[1]. You may nor agree with her, but
her writings are pure dope. Snowden jokingly asked Roy when they met.

 _“I know why you’re here,” he said to me, smiling. “Why?” “To radicalise
me.”_

[1] [http://www.caravanmagazine.in/essay/doctor-and-
saint](http://www.caravanmagazine.in/essay/doctor-and-saint) (For e.g. This
one on Ambedkar and Gandhi, seriously challenged my long held views on the
latter)

